# Fische und Angeln im September



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den September eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fsiche und Angeln im September*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fischöbel
Methode: Nassfliege, anbieten unter allen Büschen und Kehrwassern direkt am Ufer. Schwarze Palmer, je nach Tiefe/Strmung beschwert. Je lauter die Fliege "einschlägt", desto grösser die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines direkten Bisses. Sonst absinken lassen und wieder heranzupfen


----------



## nikmark (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fsiche und Angeln im September*

Gewässer: Sorpesee
Fisch: Renken
Methode: Vom Boot aus mit Hegene. 25 g Endblei im Schlamm versinken lassen und gaaaanz lagsam rausziehen. Die entstehende Schlammwolke macht die Renken verrückt. Dann die Hegene laangsam anheben (in der Geschwindigkeit, in der die Zuckmückenlarven aufsteigen). Beim leichtesten Vibrieren anschlagen

Nikmark


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im September*

Gewässer: Saale in Halle, kleine Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Spinnangeln, Matchangeln
Fänge: große Karpfen und Aale, beim Spinnangeln viele Barsche und Döbel mit Glück auch Zander, beim Matchen meist kleinere Karpfen


----------

